# My own place! Garage build



## AdamGill (Aug 28, 2012)

So at the tender age of 23 me and my girlfriend got our first and hopefully last house so we can truly call it home! 









Since then we've done bits and bats but what I hope you will all be interested in is our garage build and if not at least I am! 















So as you can see when we moved in this is what it was like but recently we've started our new build.















Footings measure roughly 24ft long and 18ft wide
As you can see the back garden is a lot lower than the drive so we've had to flat block up to ground height to ensure strength. 















We've even managed to tuck a new wall at the side of the old base to ensure we make use of every inch of our land. 
We hope to use the space to maintain our cars previously used family garages for doing jobs on the side as I'm a painter but pretty much do anything car related but I intend on using my own space now to just clean. 
So hope this is of some interest to at least someone other than myself 
I'd love to hear your opinions and ideas.
Maybe some of you have done your own and wish you did something different let me know!, 
Thank you for reading 
Adam.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Oooh. I love garage builds. They make me crave a good garage of my own, hell, they make me crave for any garage of my own.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I am interested. Keep the updates coming buddy. 

Nice house by the way. 😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

You adding a Carport off the front of the garage going down the side of the house... :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like a good plan so far. 

Look forward to the updates...

One thing I will say is... go back to Photobuckt and edit your first picture... 
You DO NOT want your address being left out in the open.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

^^ Beat me to it, lovely address with a garage full of kit...


Congratulations btw.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

sshooie said:


> ^^ Beat me to it, lovely address with a garage full of kit...
> 
> Congratulations btw.


Yep, me too - wouldn't want all the interworld to have your address. :wave:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

congrats mate

My partner and i are close to exchange on our first place too and i cant wait.

What sold it for me was the 7.0m+ x 3.2m garage.

Good luck with the build


----------



## AdamGill (Aug 28, 2012)

Slammedorion said:


> You adding a Carport off the front of the garage going down the side of the house... :thumb:


This is one plan yes but we're going to look into having an upstairs extension as the house is actually on 2 bedroom and we'd like a third if we're going to stay here for life.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamGill (Aug 28, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> congrats mate
> 
> My partner and i are close to exchange on our first place too and i cant wait.
> 
> ...


That's not a bad size build 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamGill (Aug 28, 2012)

I've removed the address thank you for your concerns. I feel safer already!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well done Adam, lovely looking home you have and many happy years there, great ideas with the garage build :thumb:


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Cracking size!! Would have loved our builder to put a few feet on the width of ours. It he wouldn't budge from plans


----------



## AdamGill (Aug 28, 2012)

m00k said:


> Cracking size!! Would have loved our builder to put a few feet on the width of ours. It he wouldn't budge from plans


What size is yours and do you have a picture with a car in? I'm really eager to see how big it will be as I've not seen one of similar size I'm the only one round here with a garage haha

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

